# dreadful feeling waking up



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I often wake up feeling physically sick. I wake up with dry mouth, nausea, headaches, uncomfortable heart rate, and this indescribable feeling that I can't get out of bed (these feelings also happen after very short 5 minute naps) The feelings pass after 5 or 10 minutes so I'm able to live with it, but it just doesn't seem right.. I'm also tired during the day a lot. I'm pretty sure I have sleep apnea. I saw a doc a couple years ago, and he said the apnea was too mild to worry bothering about, but what the hell does he know about how I feel?

I'm just getting sick of this. I took like a 5 minute nap this evening, and woke up feeling terrible as always. So is this normal? It seems normal to me because I'm so used to it. I want someone to tell me that it's not, and that this can be treated.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd see a doctor again, if I were you.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Something somewhat similar happens to me, but only if I take short naps during the day :sus I wake up feeling really frightened and disconnected from myself and the world, nauseated, etc. No idea why it happens though. :sus 

It doesn`t happen to me enough to warrant a doctors visit, but it sounds like you might want to give that another try.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

everythings really blurry an shiny when i wake up...well thats actually all the time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IT's anxiety - it actually is supposed to wake us up, but something subconsciously is triggering the anxiety to wake us up.
I am having trouble with this this week - I can sleep for up to three hours and then I awake. I hate it, but I just take a melatonin before bed.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I am like this, also. I assumed it was a fault of my own, not an actual problem.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

honeybear1990 said:


> Something somewhat similar happens to me, but only if I take short naps during the day :sus I wake up feeling really frightened and disconnected from myself and the world, nauseated, etc. No idea why it happens though. :sus
> 
> It doesn`t happen to me enough to warrant a doctors visit, but it sounds like you might want to give that another try.


Yes, surprisingly, for me, the "symptoms" are much more severe after short naps during the day. This could be for a variety of reasons, but one thing I've noticed is that sleep paralysis makes the symptoms much worse. I get sleep paralysis fairly often and much more often when I nap during the day than at night. I seems that when I have sleep paralysis I have some trouble not only moving but also breathing. I am pretty certain that this sleep paralysis makes the difficulty breathing worse, although it is hard to document since it is hard to remember what goes on in our sleep (I'm sure I have sleep paralysis in the middle of the night sometimes and simply forget about it the next day.)

Anyways, thanks everyone for your input. Does anyone else have more to add?


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I usually have a horrible feeling after waking up that's similar to the descriptions above as well. I feel nauseated, dizzy, and have a stomachache and oddly rapid heart rate that makes me think I should call in sick to work. Luckily, taking a shower really helps get rid of it; I simply must shower every morning if I plan to get anything done that day. I've always wondered if it was normal...no one else I know seems to relate when I try to explain it.

I actually like sleep paralysis and don't associate it with this problem. It doesn't bring on the horrible feelings for me; if anything, it actually helps me transition very slowly to a wakeful state. I wake up and have the lovely energy coursing through my body that keeps me still until my body can catch-up to my brain, it seems.


----------



## sseefried (Oct 4, 2010)

*25% cost savings for replacement equipment*

Canada CPAP, Sleep Apnea ,CPAP Machines
Sleep apnea often goes undiagnosed. Doctors usually can't detect the condition during routine office visits. Also, there are no blood tests for the condition. Most people who have sleep apnea don't know they have it because it only occurs during sleep.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I often would have my worst anxiety when I would wake up. I remember sitting in my bed after a good night's rest and being absolutely terrified for no reason. I think it's fairly typical.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I wake up with the dreadful feeling every morning, too. Heart is pounding, wake up gasping for breath. Vivid dreams, 'in trouble' feeling, ruminations start up. 

I think I have complex sleep apnea (though I don't snore). It really started after I'd been on Anafranil. I think I stopped Anafranil because of it. My lungs also hurt alot. I don't breathe deeply while awake, either. I feel out of it all of the time. I wonder what kind of destruction sleep apnea has wreaked. Small vessel disease, high cortisol, heart strain, hypoxia, etc. I think that sleep apnea has heavily contributed to secondary anxiety and depression. 

While you're waiting for a sleep study or CPAP machine, can you try sleeping sitting up (using a mattress prop or a foam wedge) and/or wearing an obstructive sleep apnea sling? 

You really shouldn't have to feel like this. Dreadful is the perfect word for it.


----------



## humility (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wake up not looking forward to the day. It's like I'd rather not wake up and just dream.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

P.S. I think that antidepressants are the initial cause of the dreadful waking up feeling. I am also strongly of the opinion that central sleep apnea can be caused by antidepressants. I think that's what happened to me, not only obstructive sleep apnea from weight gain (hence 'complex'.)

Also, don't listen to a doc that says 'oh it's probably only mild' that's just bull****. Find someone who will listen to you. Sleep apnea is sleep apnea, just like thyroid problems are thyroid problems, one's symptoms and quality of life should be the diagnostic instruments.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

*Sleep*

*HOWDY!*

I often wake up into a *panic attack or severe sleep paralysis*.

I had *lucid dreaming* a couple times.

And (believe it or not) _out of body experiences_ where I can watch myself sleeping. This is rare though. 

Plus I get insomnia at times.

*-MBL*


----------

